# T-1



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I saw my chiropractor today and spoke with her about the issues I have been having with my endo not being helpful and feeling exhausted to the point of being unable to function despite what he calls "normal" thyroid levels. I have been on 150 mg synthroid for two months now.

I showed her copies of my lab work, and she suggested a supplement called T-100. I have listed the ingredients below. She suggested I start with half a tablet a day, wait 2-4 weeks and then add another half. She said to take it along with my synthroid.

I bought the supplement partly because I was curious and also because I am thinking about taking it. She has been able to help me before where my docs have not. But I am a little concerned. It looks like some sort of dessicated thyroid by the ingredients. Has anyone ever heard of or taken anything like this in the past?

Ingredients:
Iodine 220 mcg
Selenium 50 mcg
Dulse (Ryodymenia palmetta) 400mg
Thyroid 100mg
Adrenal Gland 50mg
L-Tyrosine 30 mg
Selenium 50mcg
Bladderwrack (Fucus vesiculosus) 15mg
Irish Moss (Chondrus crispus) 15mg
Pituitary Gland 15mg
Thymus 5mg
Calcarea fluorica 6X
Lycopus virginicus 6X
Other Ingredients: Plant Cellulose, Vegetable Stearates, Magnesium Stearate, and Silica.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

lavender said:


> I saw my chiropractor today and spoke with her about the issues I have been having with my endo not being helpful and feeling exhausted to the point of being unable to function despite what he calls "normal" thyroid levels. I have been on 150 mg synthroid for two months now.
> 
> I showed her copies of my lab work, and she suggested a supplement called T-100. I have listed the ingredients below. She suggested I start with half a tablet a day, wait 2-4 weeks and then add another half. She said to take it along with my synthroid.
> 
> ...


Oh wow. That really does seem interesting. And she wants you to take it in addition to the Synthroid? There seems to be some good stuff in that supplement, Bladderwrack made me laugh  I wonder what the 'adrenal gland' and 'thyroid' are made up of ???


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> Oh wow. That really does seem interesting. And she wants you to take it in addition to the Synthroid? There seems to be some good stuff in that supplement, Bladderwrack made me laugh  I wonder what the 'adrenal gland' and 'thyroid' are made up of ???


I picked one.............

DULSE

Drug Interactions: 
At normal dosages: None known. In large dosages: The iodine content in dulse may cause hyper- or hypothyroidism if taken in excessive amounts, and may interfere with existing treatment for abnormal thyroid function. Seek the advice of a qualified medical practitioner if you wish to use dulse as a food or medicine in these cases.

Contraindications: 
At normal dosages: None known. In large dosages: The iodine content in dulse may cause hyper- or hypothyroidism if taken in excessive amounts, and may interfere with existing treatment for abnormal thyroid function. Seek the advice of a qualified medical practitioner if you wish to use dulse as a food or medicine in these cases.

Side Effects: 
At normal dosages: None known. In large dosages: Hyperthyroidism has been associated with the excessive ingestion of seaweed and is attributable to the iodine content in the plants. Typical symptoms of hyperthyroidism include: weight loss, sweating, fatigue, heart palpitations and frequent soft stools. The iodine content in seaweed has also been associated with acne eruptions and may aggravate pre-existing acne. Dulse is most often used medicinally for preventing or treating goiter, a disease of the thyroid gland characterized by an enlargement of the gland, visible externally as a swelling on the front of the neck. According to Dr. A. B. Howard in the book, Herbal Extracts (1990), the thyroid plays a key role in the rate at which calories are burned, controls calcium levels in blood stream, hair growth, skin and nails and ovarian health. Symptoms of an unhealthy thyroid include: swelling of thyroid, fearfulness, cold hands and/or cold feet, hands that tremble when the arms are extended with the fingers spread apart, weight and temper problems. Dulse may be used to prevent or treat these conditions, but in excessive amounts can also cause thyroid problems. Seek the advice of a qualified medical practitioner if you wish to use dulse as a food or medicine but have a pre-existing thyroid condition. Seaweed used as a food and/or for a medicinal product should not exceed arsenic levels above 3.0 ppm and lead levels above 10.0 ppm based on the internationally recognized Food Chemicals Codex. Prolonged ingestion of seaweed in excessive quantities may also reduce gastrointestinal iron absorption and affect absorption of sodium and potassium and cause diarrhea.

http://www.florahealth.com/flora/home/Canada/HealthInformation/Encyclopedias/Dulse.htm

My humble opinion would be that you Google each ingredient for side-effects and contraindications.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

There are a lot of "natural" practitioners out there who, upon hearing that you have a "thyroid problem" immediately recommend kelp, or some other supplement with iodine in it as an answer to your problem.

http://thyroid.about.com/cs/vitaminsupplement/a/iodine.htm

Iodine is one mineral that we need only in trace amounts, and you really don't need to supplement it unless you are found to be deficient.

Selenium, another ingredient, has been linked in high amounts to type 2 diabetes.

Personally I wouldn't take it.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Dulse is seaweed I know. I have eaten it before. I actually think I read through a herbal book when I first was told I had hyper issues 5 years ago and started eating seaweed, putting it in soups and stuff. Couldn't tell you if it did anything or not. 
I am not really sure what iodine would do for my non-existent thyroid.

I think I read somewhere that selenium helps with the conversion of T4 to T3. so, it might be of some use for a while. Until I can actually get some T3.

Stuff smells terrible. I am assuming that thyroid, adrenal gland, thymus and pituitary gland are some sort of dessicated glands. Probably some kind of unregulated supplement. What I was able to find last night basically said they are even less stable than docs think armour is.

I am really just very curious about this stuff, curios enough to spend $15 on the bottle, but not curious enough to start taking it yet.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

lavender said:


> Dulse is seaweed I know. I have eaten it before. I actually think I read through a herbal book when I first was told I had hyper issues 5 years ago and started eating seaweed, putting it in soups and stuff. Couldn't tell you if it did anything or not.
> I am not really sure what iodine would do for my non-existent thyroid.
> 
> I think I read somewhere that selenium helps with the conversion of T4 to T3. so, it might be of some use for a while. Until I can actually get some T3.
> ...


As you know, I just started the T3 today, I will let you know how I am feeling on it. What symptoms are currently bothering you?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Selenium:
There is evidence that selenium deficiency may contribute to development of a form of heart disease, hypothyroidism, and a weakened immune system [16,17]. There is also evidence that selenium deficiency does not usually cause illness by itself. Rather, it can make the body more susceptible to illnesses caused by other nutritional, biochemical or infectious stresses [18]

In the U.S., most cases of selenium depletion or deficiency are associated with severe gastrointestinal problems, such as Crohn's disease, or with surgical removal of part of the stomach. These and other gastrointestinal disorders can impair selenium absorption [24-26]. People with acute severe illness who develop inflammation and widespread infection often have decreased levels of selenium in their blood [27].

People with iodine deficiency may also benefit from selenium supplementation. Iodine deficiency is rare in the U.S., but is still common in developing countries where access to iodine is limited [28]. Researchers believe that selenium deficiency may worsen the effects of iodine deficiency on thyroid function, and that adequate selenium nutritional status may help protect against some of the neurological effects of iodine deficiency [6,7].

Observational studies indicate that death from cancer, including lung, colorectal, and prostate cancers, is lower among people with higher blood levels or intake of selenium [34-40].

Surveys indicate that individuals with rheumatoid arthritis, a chronic disease that causes pain, stiffness, swelling, and loss of function in joints, have reduced selenium levels in their blood [51-52]. In addition, some individuals with arthritis have a low selenium intake [53].

What is the health risk of too much selenium?
High blood levels of selenium (greater than 100 μg/dL) can result in a condition called selenosis [63]. Symptoms of selenosis include gastrointestinal upsets, hair loss, white blotchy nails, garlic breath odor, fatigue, irritability, and mild nerve damage [2]. 
The Institute of Medicine of the National Academy of Sciences has set a tolerable upper intake level (UL) for selenium at 400 micrograms per day for adults to prevent the risk of developing selenosis [12].

http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/selenium/

Wikipedia: Selenium salts are toxic in large amounts, but trace amounts of the element are necessary for cellular function in most, if not all, animals, forming the active center of the enzymes glutathione peroxidase and thioredoxin reductase (which indirectly reduce certain oxidized molecules in animals and some plants) and three known deiodinase enzymes (which convert one thyroid hormone to another).

A well-controlled study showed selenium intake is positively correlated with the risk of developing type 2 diabetes. Because high serum selenium levels are positively associated with the prevalence of diabetes, and because selenium deficiency is rare, supplementation is not recommended in well-nourished populations, such as the U.S.[59] More recent studies, however, have indicated selenium may help inhibit the development of type 2 diabetes in men, though the mechanism for the possible preventative effect is not known.[

So, it looks like there is some possibility that it might help with conversion (which I need, T3 is desperately low). And I don't think the dose is high enough to be a risk. Link to diabetes seems to be unproven.


----------



## stranazingarella (Dec 6, 2010)

I took a product called Thyrocare through a Naturopathic doctor when it was discovered my antibodies were high. It had a lot of the same ingredients in it. I took it for a month and started to feel truly horrible, tired (where I was always very energetic), depressed, vague feelings of unease and malaise, culminating in a wheezy cough that led me to a real GP. I had that cough and wheeze until my TT in Feb and then it went away and the pathology showed Sarcoid near the thyroid. I think something in the pills triggered my latent Sarcoid, so be very careful. Most people are probably ok taking the additional supplements, but if you have an auto-immuine disease, it may react differently.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Just looked up Thyrocare.

Bladderwrack thallus (Fucus vesiculosus) [O] 500 mg
Blue Flag root (Iris spp) 330 mg
Guggul Gum extract (Commiphora mukul) 200 mg
Ashwagandha root (Withania somnifera) [O] 100 mg
Nettle herb (Urtica dioica) [O] 100 mg
Ginger root (Zingiber officinale) [O] 20 mg
3,5 Diiodotyrosine 400 mcg
Iodine (Potassium iodide) (130% daily value) 200 mcg
Selenium (selenomethionine) (360% daily value) 200 mcg

Only ingredients in common are bladderwrack, iodine and selenium. T-1 has a whole lot less bladderwrack and selenium than Thyrocare, but iodine levels are about the same. Thyrocare looks like more of an herbal supplement while T-1 looks like actual dessicated glandular parts

I have not taken it yet and am still looking into it. I already have auto-immune issues adn do not want to set anything new off. Although, I am sure the hyper storm this spring already set off anything that was lying in wait!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Bladderwrack is another type of seaweed and has a bunch of iodine in it. It basically looks like the iodine is the main medicinal ingredient, which may boost an underactive thyroid. I am still unsure of how iodine could boost my thyroid levels now that I have no thyroid.

"Bladderwrack is used for thyroid disorders including underactive thyroid (myxedema), over-sized thyroid gland (goiter), and iodine deficiency. It is also used for obesity, arthritis, joint pain, "hardening of the arteries" (arteriosclerosis), digestive disorders, heartburn, "blood cleansing," constipation, bronchitis, emphysema, urinary tract disorders, and anxiety. Other uses include boosting the immune system and increasing energy.
Some people also apply bladderwrack to the skin for skin diseases, burns, aging skin, and insect bites."

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginfo/natural/726.html

"Bladderwrack is a form of kelp that has been used medicinally for centuries. The main use of the herb has been for the stimulation of the thyroid gland as a treatment for obesity and cellulite. The high iodine content of the herb stimulates thyroid function which boosts metabolism.

It has a reputation in the relief of rheumatism and rheumatoid arthritis and may be used both internally and as an external application for inflamed joints. The main phytotherapeutic use of Fucus is during debility and convalescence, and also to remineralise the body.

Fucus also appears to assist in the problem of lipid balance associated with obesity, and where obesity is associated with thyroid dysfunction, this herb may help to reduce excess weight.

Bladderwrack is rich in iodine, calcium, magnesium, potassium, sodium, sulfur, silicon and iron and high in some B-complex vitamins. It contains moderate amounts of phosphorus, selenium, manganese and zinc and small amounts of vitamins A, C, E and G. It also contains anti-sterility vitamin S as well as vitamin K. It is rich in algin and mannitol, carotene and zeaxantin with traces of bromine."

http://www.herbwisdom.com/herb-bladderwrack.html

"Bladderwrack is used for thyroid disorders including underactive thyroid (myxedema), over-sized thyroid gland (goiter), and iodine deficiency. It is also used for obesity, arthritis, joint pain, "hardening of the arteries" (arteriosclerosis), digestive disorders, heartburn, "blood cleansing," constipation, bronchitis, emphysema, urinary tract disorders, and anxiety. Other uses include boosting the immune system and increasing energy."

"Bladderwrack is POSSIBLY UNSAFE. It may contain high concentrations of iodine, which could cause or worsen some thyroid problems. Prolonged, high intake of dietary iodine is linked with goiter and increased risk of thyroid cancer. Treatment of thyroid problems should not be attempted without medical supervision
Iodine allergy: Bladderwrack contains significant amounts of iodine, which could cause an allergic reaction in sensitive people. Don't use it."

"Medications that slow blood clotting (Anticoagulant / Antiplatelet drugs) interacts with BLADDERWRACK
Bladderwrack might slow blood clotting. Taking bladderwrack along with medications that also slow clotting might increase the chances of bruising and bleeding.
Some medications that slow blood clotting include aspirin, clopidogrel (Plavix), diclofenac (Voltaren, Cataflam, others), ibuprofen (Advil, Motrin, others), naproxen (Anaprox, Naprosyn, others), dalteparin (Fragmin), enoxaparin (Lovenox), heparin, warfarin (Coumadin), and others."

http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-suppl...dientId=726&activeIngredientName=BLADDERWRACK

Ok, I have to comment that I find the warning at this last site a bit funny. Hasn't the USDA added tons of iodine to our food for decades to keep the public healthy? Why is this site now so concerned with the dangers of iodine? Just makes me go hmm.....


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

L-Tyrosine:

"Tyrosine is one of the amino acids, which are the building blocks of protein. The body makes tyrosine from another amino acid called phenylalanine. Tyrosine can also be found in dairy products, meats, fish, eggs, nuts, beans, oats, and wheat.

Tyrosine is used in protein supplements to treat an inherited disorder called phenylketonuria (PKU).
People take tyrosine for depression, attention deficit disorder (ADD), attention deficit-hyperactivity disorder (ADHD), the inability to stay awake (narcolepsy), and improving alertness following sleep deprivation. It is also used for stress, premenstrual syndrome (PMS), Parkinson's disease, Alzheimer's disease, chronic fatigue syndrome (CFS), alcohol and cocaine withdrawal, heart disease and stroke, ED (erectile dysfunction), loss of interest in sex, schizophrenia, and as a suntan agent and appetite suppressant.
Some people also apply tyrosine to the skin to reduce age-related wrinkles.

How does it work?

The body uses tyrosine to make chemical messengers that are involved in conditions involving the brain such as mental alertness.

Possibly Effective for:
* Improving alertness following the loss of sleep. 150 mg/kg of tyrosine seems to help people who have lost a night's sleep stay alert for about 3 hours longer than they otherwise would.

Tyrosine is LIKELY SAFE in food amounts and POSSIBLY SAFE when taken by adults short-term in medicinal amounts or applied to the skin. Tyrosine seems to be safe when used in doses up to 150 mg/kg per day for up to 3 months. Some people experience side effects such as nausea, headache, fatigue, heartburn, and joint pain.

Overactive thyroid (hyperthyroidism) or Graves disease: The body uses tyrosine to make thyroxine, a thyroid hormone. Taking extra tyrosine might increase thyroxine levels too much, making hyperthyroidism and Graves disease worse. If you have one of these conditions, don't take tyrosine supplements."

http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-suppl...gredientId=1037&activeIngredientName=TYROSINE

So, basically, it looks like this may help hypos by increasing thyroid production, which is of no benefit to me because I have no thyroid.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lavender said:


> Selenium:
> There is evidence that selenium deficiency may contribute to development of a form of heart disease, hypothyroidism, and a weakened immune system [16,17]. There is also evidence that selenium deficiency does not usually cause illness by itself. Rather, it can make the body more susceptible to illnesses caused by other nutritional, biochemical or infectious stresses [18]
> 
> In the U.S., most cases of selenium depletion or deficiency are associated with severe gastrointestinal problems, such as Crohn's disease, or with surgical removal of part of the stomach. These and other gastrointestinal disorders can impair selenium absorption [24-26]. People with acute severe illness who develop inflammation and widespread infection often have decreased levels of selenium in their blood [27].
> ...


Oh, yes.....................I have been on Selenium for many many years. I would not be w/o it. Our soils are depleted of nutrients.

I take 200 mcg. a couple of times a week. You could also eat 2 or 3 Brazil nuts a couple times a week!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Irish Moss is another type of seaweed.

"The Irish moss is also used as an herbal remedy by native peoples in times of plenty; this humble seaweed has been used as an effective laxative and as a home remedy to treat persistent sore throats and chapped skin during the winter. The Irish moss is used on a commercial basis as a filler and stretcher of other food products sold in the market."

http://www.herbs2000.com/herbs/herbs_irish_moss.htm

"uses and benefits

Irish moss is used in bulk by the food industry to make jellies or aspic and as a smooth binder. It finds a use in cosmetics as a skin softener. And it nourishes and protects your skin from environmental elements.it is an antitissuive, an alterative, effective against halitosis, the formation varicose veins, inflammation, against dysentery and Irish moss has been applied as an emollient.it also protect from fat , hypertension & arteriosclerosis.

irish Moss , when mixed to body lotions, turns your dry, rough, patchy skin into smooth, silky, hydrated, glowing skin . It moisturizes and treats even the most unmanageable skin problems , including eczema, psoriasis, rashes and sunburns .it contains A,B,C,D vitamins that nourishes the skin

Supports skin's natural moisture barrier-keeps harmful, drying external elements out and beneficial moisture in .Enhances skin's ability to retain vital moisture and essential lipids. Helps support healthy skin appearance.
Smoothes rough skin areas all over the body. Irish Moss is a seaweed. helps in cholesterol buildup

it has been used to treat peptic and duodenal ulcers when used as a gelatinous substance and to inhibit arteriosclerosis.Oher ailments Irish moss is reported to be effective against, cancer and radiation poisoning (possibly because of the iodine content of Irish moss), it protects from obesity and cholesterol build up. Irish moss has a well documented anticoagulant effect on the blood, and clears up many bladder complaints. Irish Moss gives excellent sources of calcium, magnesium, sodium and iodine (essential to normal thyroid function).

It is used to increase the metabolic rate and give strengthen connective tissues, including the hair, skin and nails. The potential of irish Moss in reducing gastric secretions and treating peptic and duodenal ulcer as well as guarding against fat and cholesterol buildup is currently under scrutiny. irish Moss widely use as a Remedies For Expectorant, demulcent, anti-inflammatory

side effects
* Problems may comes in pregnant women taking small or usual amounts have not been proved. But the chance of problems does exist. Don't use unless prescribed by your doctor.

* Breast-fed infants of lactating mothers taking small or usual amounts have not been proved. But the chance of problems does exist.

* Protects scraped tissues. Interferes with blood-clotting mechanism.

* Irish Moss has some blood thinning properties, So people taking anti-coagulating medications should avoid using it."

http://www.health-care-tips.org/herbal-medicines/irish-moss.htm


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lavender said:


> Irish Moss is another type of seaweed.
> 
> "The Irish moss is also used as an herbal remedy by native peoples in times of plenty; this humble seaweed has been used as an effective laxative and as a home remedy to treat persistent sore throats and chapped skin during the winter. The Irish moss is used on a commercial basis as a filler and stretcher of other food products sold in the market."
> 
> ...


She's on a mission!! Ha, ha!! I applaud you, Lavender!!! Love it!! Love to see the desire to explore and learn and teach!


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Let me just say, that regarding supplements, there are very few, if any well controlled studies documenting their benefits.

Keep in mind that many many vitamins and minerals, selenium and iodine being 2 of them, should really not be supplemented unless the person has a documented deficiency of them, because they have a potential for harm as well as good.

If you want to take supplements--for any reason--minerals and vitamins included--first do testing to see if you are deficient. Then move forward from there.

It is possible to cause yourself unnecessary harm with unneeded supplements.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lavender said:


> Just looked up Thyrocare.
> 
> Bladderwrack thallus (Fucus vesiculosus) [O] 500 mg
> Blue Flag root (Iris spp) 330 mg
> ...


There are things that we w/autoimmune must avoid at all costs and that would be herbs and supplements that boost or trigger the immune system for doing so, we also trigger the autoantibodies. This is NOT the desired effect we wish for.

Echinacea would be one of those typical herbs and many many others.

Rather, we need to look for things that "support" the immune system such as Selenium, Bilberry, CoQ10, Omega III and so on.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Calcarea fluorica:

"Calcarea fluorica, also called calcium fluoride, fluoride of lime, calcii fluoridum or fluorspar, is a naturally occurring mineral. In the body, it is found on the surfaces of bones and in teeth enamel. It is also found in the tissue fibers that make up skin, vessel walls and connective tissue.

If someone has a deficiency in calcium fluoride, for instance, they may suffer from a variety of aliments such as weakened tissues, bone deformities, and brittle teeth. Also, if the tissue fibers are overly relaxed, it may lead to hemorrhoids, varicose veins, and weak stomach walls.
There are many medicinal uses for calcarea fluorica. It is used to make tissue more flexible and to stop abnormal bone growths. In addition, it is believed to help replenish the enamel on teeth and prevent teeth from becoming brittle. Some people use it to relieve back pain or to reduce swelling in inflamed glands. Many people also believe it will help revive sagging skin as well. "

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-calcarea-fluorica.htm

Lycopus virginicus is apparently bungleweed:

Lycopus virginicus - a mildly narcotic and astringent aromatic herb having small whitish flowers; eastern United States

Bugleweed is a specific for over-active thyroid glands, especially where the symptoms include tightness of breathing, palpitation and shaking. It has been safely used where palpitations occur that are of nervous origin, and Bugleweed is said to aid a weak heart where there is associated buildup of water in the body.

http://www.viable-herbal.com/singles/herbs/s817.htm

Traditionally is has been used for nosebleeds, heavy menstrual bleeding, coughs, as a sedative and as an astringent. Today many herbal practitioners use it to help relive an over-active thyroid, including the symptoms associated with it including racing heart, shaking and tightness of breath.

"Bugleweed is used in contemporary herbal medicine as a treatment for overactive thyroid (hyperthyroidism) and breast pain (mastodynia). The lithospermic acid in bugleweed is believed to decrease levels of certain hormones, especially the thyroid hormone thyroxine (T4). This compound also keeps antibodies from binding to and "burning out" cells in an overactive thyroid gland. By moderating estrogen levels, bugleweed relieves cyclic breast pain in women. Bugleweed has also been used for a great many years as a symptomatic treatment for Graveâ€™s disease."

http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/learn/bugleweed.php

now I am really confused. It looks like this product is treating hyper and hypo thyroid conditions at the same time! Seems like a herbal nightmare!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

prettynikki5 said:


> As you know, I just started the T3 today, I will let you know how I am feeling on it. What symptoms are currently bothering you?


I got so wrapped up in looking up the ingredients that I missed where other people had posted here!

I am completely exhausted. Sleep 12 hours and night and still fall asleep anywhere I go. Too fatigued to do anything. Memory loss. Slow speech. Freezing cold all the time. Hair loss. No period for over 2 months. Joint pain.

I know my T3 is really low, but my doctor would not treat anything and I just fired him. I am waiting to see someone new (hopefully to get on armour) and my chiropractor suggested taking this in the meantime.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

This is all very interesting. Great research Lavender!

I had been seeing glandular supplements in the catalog from the place I buy vitamins from. I went on their site to see what they had to say:

http://www.adrenalextract.com/a607953-swanson-vitamins-develops-line-of-glandular.cfm

An explaination of what glandulars are supposed to do from this article:
".......A tenet of glandular supplementation is that like supports like--consuming heart tissue supports heart health.

The history of glandular tissue consumption dates back to the 16th century. Mystics and medicine men conferred special powers upon glands and organs, using them in traditional medicines and tribal ceremonies. Warriors relied upon glands and organs they believed would provide special strength and power. In times when every part of the animal was used, the glands were considered to be of special value, even average individuals consumed glands and organ meats in traditional recipes.

Continued support for glandular supplementation is validated from a 2001 paper published in the well-known Townsend Letter for Doctors and Patients, recognizing the high percentage of naturopaths, chiropractors and alternative physicians who continue to agree that glandular supplements are useful and deserving of their place in our healthcare practices. When quality and safety are ensured, glandulars are valid alternatives with broad professional support......."

I'm in no way supporting it, just sharing what I read about it. They also have a Thyroxin-Free Thyroid glandular that is advertised to not have any hormone in. It's from cows. I wonder how they remove they hormone in this product, but keep it in the Armour we take?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Andros said:


> There are things that we w/autoimmune must avoid at all costs and that would be herbs and supplements that boost or trigger the immune system for doing so, we also trigger the autoantibodies. This is NOT the desired effect we wish for.
> 
> Echinacea would be one of those typical herbs and many many others.
> 
> Rather, we need to look for things that "support" the immune system such as Selenium, Bilberry, CoQ10, Omega III and so on.


Yup, I had lots of people suggest I take echinacea for for years, but I could not stand the taste of it. had an herbal practitioner recommend something called astragalas at one point. Bought a ton of it, and could not stand the way it tasted. Finally got rid of it. Now that I am learning more, I see that it is similar to echinacea; good for people with low immune functioning, bad for those of us with auto-immune issues.

I do tend to concoct a lot of herbal teas, and I really like them. (buy the herbs individually and add what I need to a tea as it seems appropriate) Herbs do have medicinal qualities, but I think we have lost a lot of that general knowledge with the reliance on pharmacology. Many spices have medicinal functions as well as different foods. For example, I was craving pumpkin seeds before I started supplementing magnesium, and then I found out pumpkin seeds have a lot of magnesium in them. Our bodies know what we need, if we only listen to them.

There are side effects to anything we take, in herb or pill form, and that is why I think it is so important to listen to our own internal sense of knowing about anything we take. If a doc prescribes me something, I have to evaluate whether or not I feel comfortable taking it. Just because it works for someone else does not mean it will work for me. Same thing with herbs. Just because someone says, "here, take this" does not make it right for me, even if that person did go to medical school.

I think we could learn a lot by blending western pharmacology/medicine with traditional knowledge of herbs/foods and traditional ways of listening to our own internal sense of knowledge. Too often docs poo-poo herbal remedies and alternative practitioners try to steer us from poisoning our bodies with pills. I think we need both and that combining them will ultimately lead to more health and wellness.

I am not looking at this stuff as a substitution for medical care, just a possible addition when Western medicine is failing me.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

McKenna said:


> This is all very interesting. Great research Lavender!
> 
> I had been seeing glandular supplements in the catalog from the place I buy vitamins from. I went on their site to see what they had to say:
> 
> ...


thanks for the link! I was so focused on the herbs that I have not even looked at the glands! I may need to put this off for another day, but I am very intrigued.

I am really not sure if the T-100 has hormones in it or not. That is part of what concerns me about taking it. Not sure if it would skew lab results, and I really want a doc to be able to evaluate how (terribly) I am doing on synthroid alone so I can build a case for Armour.


----------

